# Is my iPhone X broken for good?



## mamamia1239 (Jul 29, 2021)

I was just watching a video when my iPhone X just randomly turns off, I maybe thought that the battery went down without me noticing so I plugged it in and tried to turn it on after a few minutes. It didn't work, so I waited for like 30 more minutes and held the power button for like a whole 3 minutes. Then I tried pushing the volume up then down then holding the power, that didn't work. Then I tried pushing both volume and power and that didn't work. Then I tried another charger and repeated everything again and that didn't work.

Details: there is a 1/2 crack in the top left screen, but I've also dropped it many times with a case and screen protector

Is my phone done for? And If I go to the apple store what would they try to do?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It maybe that the phone is functioning but the screen is not because of the crack. Apple will probably charge you for the screen and labour unless you have AppleCare and that maybe just labour.

One way to check for functionality is to connect your phone to a computer to see if it detects it. That way you can confirm there is power to the phone


----------



## mamamia1239 (Jul 29, 2021)

Couriant said:


> It maybe that the phone is functioning but the screen is not because of the crack. Apple will probably charge you for the screen and labour unless you have AppleCare and that maybe just labour.
> 
> One way to check for functionality is to connect your phone to a computer to see if it detects it. That way you can confirm there is power to the phone


I tried plugging it to my Macbook Air but nothing happened. Also, when plugging in different chargers or when I switch silent modes, there is no vibration like usual so I doubt its just screen.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, so it seems that there is no power... and I assume with the power cord in and you try to turn it on, nothing shows? Usually there would be a charging icon if it was.

Best case without Apple Care, you would pay $69 + tax for a new battery, worse case you would be paying basically for a refurbished phone and really you may be able to get a new phone through your phone provider. I was able to get 2 new iPhone 12 Max for the price of one.

For reference, here are the costs:


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Or you can send it to be repaired if you have important documents in there.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

They will probably not repair it but provide a refurb one .. or if they do fix it they will factory reset it. You may want to look for an independent repair store. I don’t know of one off hand


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Couriant said:


> They will probably not repair it but provide a refurb one .. or if they do fix it they will factory reset it. You may want to look for an independent repair store. I don't know of one off hand


I know one that repairs iphones but I think I can't post it here since it may be deleted.


----------

